# Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?



## Tisie (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

nachdem ich heute in einem bekannten deutschen Fliegenfischer-Forum gelesen habe, daß dort Themen wie "Wallerfischen mit der 13er oder 14er Fliegenrute" nicht mehr erwünscht sind und doch in anderen Foren diskutiert werden sollen (da es sich aus der Sicht des Moderators dabei nicht mehr um Fliegenfischen handelt), würde mich mal interessieren, wie Eure Meinung dazu ist. Ich finde die Äußerung des Moderators absolut erschreckend! Da wird ausgegrenzt, was nicht zur eigenen Ansicht bzw. Meinung paßt ... echt gruselig! 

Für mich definiert sich Fliegenfischen dadurch, daß die Schnur als Wurfgewicht den leichten Köder transportiert und der Köder irgendetwas "Fusseliges" ist. Punkt! Die Wahl der Rutenklasse (z.B. 13) oder des Zielfisches (z.B. Wels) ist dabei für mich absolut unerheblich. Meiner Meinung nach begibt sich derjenige, der sich anmaßt, eine Grenze zwischen "richtigem" und "falschem" Fliegenfischen ziehen zu müssen, sehr schnell selbst auf dünnes Eis. Hier kritisiert er das Fliegenfischen mit der 13er Rute auf Wels, aber was ist mit den Tarpons und Giant Travellys im Südseeurlaub? Oder der Norwegen-Trip zum Großlachsangeln? Es ist immer sehr leicht, alles was fremd und neu ist zu kritisieren, aber dabei wird oft vergessen, auch mal das eigene Handeln kritisch zu hinterfragen ... ist z.B. etwas besser, nur weil es Tradition hat? Zum Laichgeschäft aufsteigende Lachse - voll mit Rogen und Milch - werden mit einer Selbstverständlichkeit gefangen, abgeschlachtet und stolz präsentiert. Doch ein Wels an der Fliegenrute ist nicht erwünscht - das soll mal einer verstehen, ich jedenfalls verstehe es nicht.

Wie seht Ihr das? 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## mj23 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Ich würde sagen, wenn man mit einer Fliege an einem Fliegenvorfach, welches wiederum an eine Fliegenschnur angebunden ist, mit einer Fliegenrute und Fliegenrolle fischt, daß es sich bei dieser Methode ums Fliegenfischen handelt.

Da ist es doch egal welcher Fisch beangelt wird.


----------



## FroDo (14. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach begibt sich derjenige, der sich anmaßt, eine Grenze zwischen "richtigem" und "falschem" Fliegenfischen ziehen zu müssen, sehr schnell selbst auf dünnes Eis.



Sehe ich auch so. 

Gerade beim Fliegenfischen ist allerdings der Anteil  an Puristen recht hoch, so dass es mich nicht wirklich überrascht, dass du dort auf derlei Ansichten gestoßen bist. Bei einigen beginnt das "falsche Fliegenfischen" schon beim Anknüpfen einer Nassfliege, noch "schlimmer" einer Goldkopfnympfe#d .

Unabhängig von "richtig" oder "falsch" halte ich einige Aktionen mit Fliegenruten für "sinnlos". In der letzten "Fisch und Fliege" war ein Bericht über Fischerei auf Großköhler in großen Tiefen mit extrem schnell sinkenden Schnüren vom Boot aus. Die Fische wurden wie beim normalen Meeresangeln angefahren und dann die Fliegenschnur heruntergelassen - den Sinn der Flugrute habe ich dabei nicht verstanden...|rolleyes


----------



## feinripp (14. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Habe das gelesen dort im Forum, ich glaube die haben sich eher über die Tatsache aufgeregt, daß der Waller auf dem Bild ersichtlich mittels Schnur durch die Kiemen zum Hältern festgebunden war. 
Das Argument, daß es sich bei der beschriebenen Methode mit schwerem Gerät auf Waller zu fischen nicht mehr ums Fliegenfischen handeln würde, kann ich auch nicht so richtig nachvollziehen. Wo will man da eine Grenze ziehen?!

TL Ralf


----------



## Flavius Rufus (14. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



Tisie schrieb:


> ...Wie seht Ihr das?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias



nüüh...
eschoffiert hatte man sich wohl über den umgang mit dem fisch. dies ging wohl einigen edelbesserfischern gegen den strich.

egal... ich will n [SIZE=-1]Silurus glanis[/SIZE] anne rute!


----------



## spin-paule (14. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



mj23 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, wenn man mit einer Fliege an einem Fliegenvorfach, welches wiederum an eine Fliegenschnur angebunden ist, mit einer Fliegenrute und Fliegenrolle fischt, daß es sich bei dieser Methode ums Fliegenfischen handelt.
> Da ist es doch egal welcher Fisch beangelt wird.



|good: 

So schaut´s aus!!!
... Hauptsache das Backing ist lang genug :g !!!

Nach Betrachtung diverser Waller-Drill-Videos möchte ich allerdings keinen, nicht mal auf ner #15, kapitalen Waller auf der Fliegenrute haben.
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Flatfischer (14. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Matthias,
diese Diskussion habe ich vor einigen Monaten im erwähnten Forum über das gleiche Thema spaßeshalber auch einmal mit einem Puristen der österreichischen Alpenfraktion (vergeblich) zu führen versucht.

Ich habe in Bezug auf Fliegenfischen (oder besser Fischen mit der Fliegenrute) die gleiche Auffassung wie Du. Beim Angeln mit der Fliegenrute mit extremen Sinkschnüren in Norwegen, die einfach nur am Boot runter gelassen werden oder bei der ähnlichen Angelmethode mit Chumflies auf angefütterte Tunas ist bei mir allerdings auch die Grenze erreicht. Gezielt werfen muss man meiner Definition nach schon noch, um von Fliegenfischen sprechen zu können.

Das Fliegenfischen auf Tarpon, Giant Trevally, Sailfisch oder gar Marlin ist aus meiner Sicht eine Weiterentwicklung des klassischen Fliegenfischens auf Forelle oder Äsche (auch gerätetechnisch bedingt). Vom "normalen" Fliegenfischen ist das so weit entfernt wie die Formel 1 vom alltäglichen Straßenverkehr.

Soll doch jeder auf seine Art glücklich werden; ob mit der 24er Trockenfliege auf Äsche oder mit dem 35cm-Tandemstreamer auf Marlin. Fakt ist aber, dass jeder, der schon einmal bei einem großen Bonefisch oder Trevally so 150 Meter Backing und mehr in rasender Geschwindigkeit gen Horizont hat verschwinden sehen, mit Forellen oder Äschen nicht mehr so ganz glücklich wird. Ich bin absolut tolerant gegenüber den Leuten, die ihre Erfüllung beim Äschen- oder Forellenfischen finden, fordere aber die gleiche Toleranz gegenüber den Fliegenfischern, die so ziemlich alles anwerfen was Flossen hat, ob Graskarpfen oder Wolfsbarsch. Wenn Berichte über das Wallerfischen mit der Fliege nicht gewünscht ist, was ist dann mit Streamerfischen auf Hecht |kopfkrat . Viele Fliegenfischerpuristen verwenden auch selbstverständlich Nymphen; dabei wären Erfinder dieser Methode wie Brooks oder Sawyer an den englischen Kreideflüssen von den Trockenfliegenpuristen zuerst auch fast gesteinigt worden.

Damit wir uns hier richtig verstehen: Den Standpunkt, den o. a. Thread aufgrund des grausigen Fotos des Wallers mit dem Gummiseil durchs Maul zu schließen, teile ich voll und ganz. Dies ist nichts als Tierquälerei und schlicht und ergreifend durch nichts zu vertreten.

Gruß Flatfischer
(Puristen jetzt nicht weiterlesen: Der heute noch einige Clouser auf massive Salzwasserhaken für die Trevallys der Malediven  binden wird  ).


----------



## gofishing (14. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Ich mußte mir den tröd erstmal durchlesen.
Geschlossen wurde er aus 2 Gründen.
1. Wegen unerlaubter werbewirksame PR-Aktion 
2. Wegen Tierquälerei. Gummiseil durch Maul und Kiemen.
Durch einen Absatz getrennt, nochmal eine persönliche Meinung des Mods. Die aber mit der Schließung des tröds nix mehr zu tun hat.
Da es scheinbar zur Angelmethode gehört , den Fisch mit einem Gummiseil am wegschwimmen zu hindern. Sehe ich die Schließung nicht so problematisch.
Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Torsten Rühl (14. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Nun für mich ist das Fliegenfischen auf Waller nicht fremd. Ab und an kommt schon mal einer aus der Tiefe und will sich meinen Streamer einverleiben.
Dafür ist mir die Fliegenschnur zu teuer wenn ich im Rhein fische.
Man kann selbst mit einer 12er Rute bei uns nichts ausrichten.
Versucht doch mal einen 10 Liter-Eimer zu versenken und dann diesen mit der Fliegenrute gegen den Strom im Rhein in der grössten Strömung wieder reinzuziehen!
So in etwa ist das wenn ein grosser beißt, und unwahrscheinlich ist dies nicht.
Aber das Fliegenfischen hört bei Klasse 8 nicht auf.
Ich selber fische mittlerweile bis Klasse 10 Einhand und Zweihand. 
Im FF-Forum sollte man am besten nur auf Salmoniden fischen um mitreden zu können.
Darum schreib ich mittlerweile auch mehr hier als dort.
Das mit der Werbung ist auch so ein Ding. Es gibt genug Fliegenfischer die dort Werbung betreiben.
Es paßt halt dort nicht in den Rahmen.

Ich hab mir die Seite mal angeschaut von dem Wallercamp und hab auch schon einen netten Kontakt per Mail gehabt.
Ist doch gar nicht so schlecht.

Es ist halt modernes Fliegenfischen.
Das Leben entwickelt sich immer weiter.

Gruss


----------



## Tisie (14. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Ralph,

warum im "Waller-nicht-erwünscht-Forum" Themen geschlossen und Beiträge gelöscht werden will ich hier nicht diskutieren. Das kann schließlich jeder für seine Spielwiese selbst bestimmen und wem das nicht paßt, der sucht sich eben eine andere Spielwiese - wie z.B. diese hier 

Der Hälterung von Fischen für ein Foto stehe ich generell ablehnend gegenüber. Ob es in dem Fall des angeleinten Wallers um ein Foto ging oder ob dies zur Erholung des Fisches wirklich nötig ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, denn dazu fehlt mir die Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet. Zumindest hätte man das Seil für das Foto entfernen können, denn mit solchen Bildern tut man niemandem einen Gefallen.

Zurück zum Thema ...

@Flatfischer: Schön geschrieben |good: ... da haben wir die gleiche Wellenlänge, besonders bez. der Toleranz gegenüber anderen Angelmethoden und unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen des Fliegenfischens.

In diesem Sinne ... viel Spaß auf den Malediven und berichte mal, wenn Du wieder da bist.

@Torsten:



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Nun für mich ist das Fliegenfischen auf Waller nicht fremd. Ab und an kommt schon mal einer aus der Tiefe und will sich meinen Streamer einverleiben.
> Dafür ist mir die Fliegenschnur zu teuer wenn ich im Rhein fische.


Wie reagierst Du in so einer Situation und wie meinst Du das mit der Fliegenschnur?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Torsten Rühl (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Nun wie reagiere ich? Wenn ich merk das sich mein Hänger bewegt gibt es für mich nur eins! Versuchen das Vorfach zu kappen.
Die Schnur wird so in die Tiefe gezogen das man kaum ein Chance hat den Fisch zu gesicht zu bekommen.
Ich fische auf Rapfen mit grossen Poppern. Die machen so ein Krach an der Oberfläche das auch hin und wieder dann ein Wels hoch kommt.
Die Schnur ist mir einfach zu teuer um sie im Rhein zu versenken.
Man bekommt den Fisch eh nicht mit einer 7 er Rute gelandet was ich beim Rapfenfischen in der Hand habe.
Wenns nur einer kleiner bis zu 1Meter ist dann gehts schon aber alles drüber nein danke nicht mit der Fliegenrute.
Dafür gibt es besseres was dann auch Spass macht so ein Fisch zu drillen und dann zu fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Zum einen:
Jeder Forenbetreiber hat doch das Recht sein Forum zu führen wie er es für richtig hält.

Deswegen gibts ja die Vielfalt an Foren im Netz, weil immer jemand meint es fehlt noch ein Forum mit einem bestimmten Inhalt/Richtung.

Und das ist doch auch gut so.


Für mich ist Fliegenfischen zuallererst mal das angeln mit der Fliegenrute.
Köder ist dabei zweitrangig.

Habe z. B. auch schon mit am Haken angebundenen Fetzen an der Fliegenrute vom Boot aus Hornis geangelt.

Ist sicher kein "klassisches" Fliegenfischen, aber in meinen Augen immer noch eher Fliegenfischen als das Angeln mit der Spinnrute und Wasserkugel oder Tiroler Hölzl und Fliegen/Nymphen als Ködr.

Daher:
Wer mit der Fliegenrute Köder rausbringt ist ein Fliegenfischer ))


----------



## Tisie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Torsten,

ich verstehe Dich irgendwie nicht ... warum versuchst Du nicht wenigstens einen gehakten Waller zu landen? Viele Angler wären sehr glücklich, wenn sie mal so eine Chance bekämen. Und schließlich schaffen es Zander- und Aal-Angler oder Spinnfischer auch ab und zu, mit relativ leichtem Gerät Waller zu landen.

Und warum hast Du solche Angst bez. des Verlustes der Fliegenschnur? Bei einer stimmigen Gerätekombination (Tragkraft des Vorfachs geringer als die der Fliegenschnur und des Backings) besteht diese Gefahr doch gar nicht, oder?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## xxxxxx (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hi


> ich verstehe Dich irgendwie nicht ... warum versuchst Du nicht wenigstens einen gehakten Waller zu landen? Viele Angler wären sehr glücklich, wenn sie mal so eine Chance bekämen. Und schließlich schaffen es Zander- und Aal-Angler oder Spinnfischer auch ab und zu, mit relativ leichtem Gerät Waller zu landen.




Du verstehst auch rein garnix...

Weil es nicht Waidgerecht ist, es überhaupt zu versuchen.
Fakt ist das wie Thorsten es sagt, quasi unmöglich ist so einen zu landen.

TL Marco


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Wenns peng mach machts eben peng, so einfach ist das und Versuch macht kluch. Die Schnur würde ich auch nicht versuchen zu kappen, das macht der Fisch schon selber in der harten Ströhmung. Aber manchmal hat man Glück und bekommt wenn man sehr vorsichtig drillt (wo es die Gegebenheiten zulassen) auch Kapitale an Land. Dann dauert´s natürlich eine Weile länger.


----------



## Knispel (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht. Wenn ich hier im Norden in Ermangelung an Salmoniden ( bis auf Lachs und Meerforelle die hier zeitweise durchziehen ) hier z.B. auf Hecht, Zander, Karpfen und Weissfisch mit der Fliege gehe, ist das auch nicht Waidgerecht ?


----------



## xxxxxx (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hi


> Das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht. Wenn ich hier im Norden in Ermangelung an Salmoniden ( bis auf Lachs und Meerforelle die hier zeitweise durchziehen ) hier z.B. auf Hecht, Zander, Karpfen und Weissfisch mit der Fliege gehe, ist das auch nicht Waidgerecht ?



Wenn Du auf diese Fische mit einer 0 oder gar 00er Rute geziehlt drauf Fischst, bin ich der Meinung das es nicht Waidgerecht ist.

Gegenfrage:
Ist es Waidgerecht
a:
Ich Fische jetzt eine 1er Rute mit #10er Vorfach.. Jetzt Beißt sichtbar ein Karpfen von sagen wir mal 20 Pfund.. Ist es da Waidgerecht, diesen mehrere Stunden zu Drillen, ohne zu wissen ob ich überhaupt ein hauch einer Chance habe.
b. Ich nach der ersten Abschätzung einmal feste an der Schnuz ziehe um das Vorfach zu sprengen ??

Gruß Marco


----------



## Knispel (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Danke für Deine erweiterten Ausführungen.
Das würde ich denn allerdings auch so sehen. Wenn ich mit Boillies oder Köderfisch unterwegs bin, setze ich ja auch keine Matchrute ein........


----------



## Tobsn (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



> Die Schnur ist mir einfach zu teuer um sie im Rhein zu versenken.


 
Dann solltest Du Vorfach und Schnur mal aufeinander abstimmen...


----------



## Tisie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Marco,



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Du verstehst auch rein garnix...


schon komisch irgendwie, die erste unfreundliche Antwort in diesem Thread kommt von jemandem mit einem dicken FF-Forum Banner in der Signatur ... Zufall? Eigentlich hatte ich ja gehofft, von diesem Umgangston hier verschont zu bleiben. Solche Äußerungen führen dazu, daß viele sich nicht mehr trauen, bei Unklarheiten nochmal nachzufragen und dann ihrerseits nur unverdautes Halbwissen wiedergeben - toll!



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Weil es nicht Waidgerecht ist, es überhaupt zu versuchen.
> Fakt ist das wie Thorsten es sagt, quasi unmöglich ist so einen zu landen.


OK, mir fehlt eben die Erfahrung auf diesen Gebiet ... aber ist es denn waidgerechter, die Schnur absichtlich abzureißen und den Fisch mit der Fliege im Maul zurückzulassen?

Außerdem war Torstens Intention an dieser Stelle gar nicht (oder zumindest nicht an erster Stelle) die Waidgerechtigkeit, sondern:



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Die Schnur ist mir einfach zu teuer um sie im Rhein zu versenken.



Wenn Du schon auf das Thema Waidgerechtigkeit zu sprechen kommst ... wo ziehst Du denn die Grenze, zwischen Fisch ausdrillen und absichtlich abreißen? Gibt's da 'ne Formel, die je nach Schnurklasse, Vorfachstärke, Fischart und Wassertemperatur die maximale, gerade noch waidgerecht zu drillende Fischgröße ausspuckt?

Du hast die Schnurklasse 00 als Beispiel genannt ... wie verhält es sich denn da mit der Waidgerechtigkeit? Ist es überhaupt waidgerecht, damit zu fischen und sich daran aufzugeilen, wie schön 'ne 20er Forelle die Rute durchbiegt? Und erzähl jetzt nicht, daß es Situationen am Wasser gibt, die so leichtes Gerät erfordern ... 

Ich bin der Meinung, daß sich einige (nicht alle!) mit ihren oberlehrerhaften Sprüchen bez. Waidgerechtigkeit und dem schlechten Gewissen, daß sie angeblich damit haben, wenn der Fisch zum Sportobjekt degradiert wird, selbst etwas vormachen. Und an anderer Stelle schreiben die gleichen Kollegen dann abfällig über Döbel und andere Weißfische, weil die im Drill so schnell aufgeben und ja überhaupt nicht mit einer Forelle und deren Spritzigkeit und Ausdauer im Drill zu vergleichen sind. Tolle Doppelmoral!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Knispel (15. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Ich wusste bis dato gar nicht, dass es so leichte Ruten gibt. Ich habe nur 2 Fliegenruten, eine 5-6 für Weissfisch und eine 8-9 für Zander , Hecht und Meefos. den zufälligen Lachs letztes Jahr, konnte ich allerdings auch damit bändigen.....


----------



## Torsten Rühl (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Bei mir hört das Fliegenfischen nicht bei Klasse 8 auf.
Und ich habe auch schon Welse im Rhein gefangen. Doch die waren in den Buhnen und nicht in der Strömung.
Ich frag mich aber auch wo der Sinn in einer 00 Rute liegt.
Es ist doch einfach nur um noch mehr Drillgefühl zu haben. Forellen in einer Grösse von 20 cm auszudrillen ist doch echt nicht der Hit.
Man sagte mir in einem anderen Forum, daß das Fliegenfischen auf Cypriniden nichts mit Fliegenfischen zu tun hat. Dann soll man sich mal an listige Döbel ranmachen die über Tage nicht beissen wollen. Von Barben erst zu schweigen wenn diese die 70 cm Marke überschritten haben.
ich denke mal das die Fliegenfischer an Salmonidengewässer ein etwas anderes Denken haben als die Angler die nicht mit solchen Gewässern verwöhnt sind.
Und nun sollte das Thema auch durch sein.


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Torsten,



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> ich denke mal das die Fliegenfischer an Salmonidengewässer ein etwas anderes Denken haben als die Angler die nicht mit solchen Gewässern verwöhnt sind.


ich glaube, daß das gar nicht so sehr mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässern zu tun hat, sondern eher eine Frage der grundsätzlichen Einstellung ist. Einige sehen und betreiben das Fliegenfischen eben recht engstirnig, andere gehen's sehr locker an und probieren gerne mal was neues aus. Ich habe in meiner Umgebung durchaus schöne Forellenbäche und gehe trotzdem lieber auf Weiß- und Raubfische angeln 



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Und nun sollte das Thema auch durch sein.


Warum? Weil Du aus Deiner Sicht alles dazu gesagt hast? Hey, ich habe den Thread eröffnet und ich bestimme auch wann Schluß ist, klar?!  ... nee, mal ersnthaft, mich würden andere Meinungen zum Thema schon noch interessieren.

Du hast mir meine Frage zu Deiner Verlustangst bez. der Fliegenschnur beim Drill eines großen Wallers immer noch nicht beantwortet. Also, hau in die Tasten! 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Torsten Rühl (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Was soll ich zu deiner Frage schreiben?
Sind dir 70 Euro oder mehr nicht zu teuer wenn du weisst das dieser Fisch dir die komplette Schnur im Rhein zieht und dann es irgendwann PENG macht.

Die Wallerspezies bei uns sitzen mit Knüppeln von Ruten am Wasser.
Hakengrösse 8/0 mit 10 Tauwürmern.
Multirollen mit 500 Metern mind. 40er geflochtener Schnur.
Und selbst dort kommt es zu Trümmern.

Was bitte soll da eine Fliegenrute ausrichten bzw. Schnur?

Ich kenn das Geschirr was Thomas Michael ( Wildfins) auf Tarpon fischt.
Dies ist annähernt tauglich.

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Ich kann ja auch Geldscheine in den Rhein schmeissen.
Wenn ich auf Wels fischen will dann mach ich das mit dem richtigen Gerät. Da weiss ich auch das es hält und kein Bruch zustande kommt.Was aber auch nicht auszuschliessen ist.


----------



## snoekbaars (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Moin zusammen!! |wavey:



Tisie schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, daß sich einige (nicht alle!) mit ihren oberlehrerhaften Sprüchen bez. Waidgerechtigkeit und dem schlechten Gewissen, daß sie angeblich damit haben, wenn der Fisch zum Sportobjekt degradiert wird, selbst etwas vormachen. Und an anderer Stelle schreiben die gleichen Kollegen dann abfällig über Döbel und andere Weißfische, weil die im Drill so schnell aufgeben und ja überhaupt nicht mit einer Forelle und deren Spritzigkeit und Ausdauer im Drill zu vergleichen sind. Tolle Doppelmoral!



Genau SO sehe ich das auch!!
#6

Es ist alles eine Frage der Toleranz.
Man kann Andere z.B. auch sehr schön einfach ignorieren, wenn man mit deren Gedankengut inkompatibel ist.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Tobsn (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



> Sind dir 70 Euro oder mehr nicht zu teuer wenn du weisst das dieser Fisch dir die komplette Schnur im Rhein zieht und dann es irgendwann PENG macht.


 
Mit was für einer Running Line fischst Du denn, das die noch vor dem Vorfach reisst?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Also ich sehe das auch so (Posting 24 ^^^) und um mit dem Threadthema anzuknüpfen: Dieses Puristen-Fliegenfischergehabe geht mir so auf die Senkel, so daß ich nur alternativ mit Fliegen fische - Sbirolino und bessere Methoden.

Die Einschätzung, daß es mit dem üblichen leichten Gerät (+Wels) eher vergleichbar zum Haiangeln mit Matchrute ist, kann ich nur teilen. 

Für Großfische wie Welse um 2m oder Hechte bei 1,5m sind doch schon schwere Spinngeräte extrem gefordert, wenn der Fisch die Muckies hat zu schwimmen und nicht zufälligerweise Betonsack auf der Stelle spielt. Bei den fixen Schwimmern kann man sich vergleichweise dann auch mal testweise ein gutes Motorrad anbinden und den Fahrer mal durchstarten lassen, kommt so etwa auf das selbe raus. :g  

Sehr teure Gerätschaften dabei aufs Spiel zu setzen ist nun bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Torsten,



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Was soll ich zu deiner Frage schreiben?


na einfach auf das antworten, was ich gefragt habe ... ist das sooooo schwer? 



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Sind dir 70 Euro oder mehr nicht zu teuer wenn du weisst das dieser Fisch dir die komplette Schnur im Rhein zieht und dann es irgendwann PENG macht.


Meine Frage war, warum die Fliegenschnur reißen sollte. Wenn Du - wie Tobsn schon geschrieben hat - Vorfach, Fliegenschnur und Backing bez. der Tragkraft vernünftig aufeinander abstimmst, kann die Fliegenschnur gar nicht reißen. Wenn Du dagegen mit 20lbs-Backing fischst und vorne ein 0,50er Vorfach anknotest ... tja, dann ist das wohl eher blöd 

@Ralph: Schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen! Wie war der Sommerurlaub oder steht er noch bevor?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Torsten Rühl (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Ich fische keine Running Line! 
Beim Fliegenfischen am Rhein hab ich es auf Rapfen abgesehen die ich in der Regel mit einer ganz normalen WF Leine befische.
Schusskopfsysteme setze ich meist nur beim Zanderfischen ein, das ich dann mit der Zweihand mache.

Einen Schnurbruch beim Welsbiss habe ich gehabt. Die ist am Rollenknoten gerissen bzw. musste ich abschneiden weil der Fisch mir sonst die Rute aus der Hand gerissen hätte.
Bei 100 Metern Backing.
Ich denke du weisst gar nicht wie es bei uns aussieht von daher wirst du es doch wohl kaum beurteilen können was das Beste ist um am Niederrhein Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

"Meine Frage war, warum die Fliegenschnur reißen sollte. Wenn Du - wie Tobsn schon geschrieben hat - Vorfach, Fliegenschnur und Backing bez. der Tragkraft vernünftig aufeinander abstimmst, kann die Fliegenschnur gar nicht reißen. Wenn Du dagegen mit 20lbs-Backing fischst und vorne ein 0,50er Vorfach anknotest ... tja, dann ist das wohl eher blöd "

Es geht mir auch eher darum das man einen Fisch von 2 Metern mit einer 7 er Rute nicht angehen sollte. Es passiert aber das diese Fische beissen beim Rapfenangeln.
Soll ich daher mit einer 13er Rute auf Rapfen fischen, nur weil vielleicht irgendwann mal wieder einer der grossen anbeisst.

Ich geh erst gar nicht gezielt auf Wels mit der Fliegenrute.
Obwohl ich das als machbar finde an bestimmten Gewässern.
Und ich werd es bestimmt auch mal ausprobieren.
Nur am Rhein nicht! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen.:v


----------



## xxxxxx (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hi


Ich möchte dennoch anmerken, das ich auf BARBEN und Döbel mit einer 9er Rute Gezielt drauf Fische.. und das ist der unterschied.
Thomas Fischt mit einer abgestimmten Rute,Rolle,Schnur auf RAPFEN und nicht auf Wels.
Waidgerecht heißt für mich. Den Drill so lange wie nötig, so kurz wie möglich zu hallten. Wenn ich doch merke das ich einen 1,5 Meter Waller dran habe an ner 7er Rute dann verarsch ich mich doch selbst wenn ich es auch nur ansatzweise versuche diesen zu Drillen... Da sehe ich keinerlei Chance drin, und da kommt das Vorfach ins Spiel
Was ist den das Vorfach ?? Überleg mal .. Schon mal was von der Sollbruchstelle gehört ? Lernt man in der Fischerreiausbildung. Beim Fischen kann man es ab und an nun mal nicht ausschließen das ein anderer Fisch in anderen Dimensionen Beißt aber da muß man so Waidgerecht sein, und auch den Fisch abreißen. Der Fisch hat weniger damit zu kämpfen den Streamer 2-3 Tage im Maul mitzuschleppen, als ich diesen 2-3 oder noch länger ergebisslos Drille..

Ich habe mal eine 0er Rute gefischt, ihr auch ?
Da ist es überhaupt kein Problem eine Fisch Forelle bis 35cm in einer für mich vertretbaren zeit aus zu drillen.. aber da kommts auf das Gewässer an... Den selben Fisch im Rhein... hmm das ist wohl nicht machbar.
Ich meine das eine #5er das unterste ist was man vertreten kann. 
Vielleicht hätte ich hinter meiner Aussage ein Smily setzten sollen, aber ich kann ja leider nicht Wissen da Du so wenig Ahnung von der Materie hast.

Gruß Marco


Gruß Marco


----------



## snoekbaars (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hmmm ... sollten 0,30er Vorfach auf Rapfen nicht reichen?
|kopfkrat
Und wenn man dann "normales" 20lbs Backing nimmt, und natürlich auch gut fest knotet, sollte der optionale Waller keine Schnitte haben weder mit der wie auch immer davor geknoteten Fliegenschnur davon zu schwimmen, noch den Rollenachsknoten vom Backing zu knacken.
Die schwächste Stelle ist dann eindeutig der Vorfachknoten am Popper oder dem Wirbel, respektive Pitzenbauerring.
DA bricht dann der Knoten, wenn die wilde Finne zu viel Power hat!:m
Wenn die Fliegenschnur weg ist, ist's eindeutig eine unausgewogene Leinenzusammenstellung oder ein viel zu sehr gealterter Knoten hinten an der Rollenachse gewesen.
Davon mal abgesehen kann ein "alter" und schwacher Knoten immer mal passieren, aber eben nicht ständig und nur bei Wallern.

Hi Matthias ... die Urlaube sind nun rum ... immer war der Stammtisch und auch das Vereinsfest mittendrin, in den letzten Monaten.|uhoh:
Fischereilich hat sich annähernd nichts Bemerkenswertes getan. Es waren keine Angelurlaube.
Danke der Nachfrage ... und mir geht's wie Dir!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Ich laden jeden gerne ein mit sein abgestimmtes Gerät bei uns auf Waller zu gehen.
Tageschein stell ich auch zur Verfügung wenn sein muss.
Ich will dann aber auch Bilder vom Drill machen wollen.
Und wir sprechen jetzt nicht vom Rapfen fischen sondern gezielt auf Waller mit der Fliege im Strom und nicht in der Buhne.

Der letzte Drill vor einem Monat mit einem 2 Meter plus Fisch wurde mit 3 Leuten zur Qual.

Wer es dennoch probieren will soll mich anschreiben.


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Marco,



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Ich möchte dennoch anmerken, das ich auf BARBEN und Döbel mit einer 9er Rute Gezielt drauf Fische.. und das ist der unterschied.


hhmmm, ich habe auch ein bißchen Erfahrung mit nicht ganz kleinen Döbeln ... selbst in stark verkrauteten Gewässern ist ein Döbel von >50cm mit einer rückgratstarken 5er oder 6er Rute und 0,22er - 0,25er Vorfach ruckzuck im Kescher, vorausgesetzt man vertraut seinem Gerät und macht von Anfang an richtig Druck. Das ist meiner Meinung auch der Schlüssel zu einem waidgerechten und kurzen Drill. Dazu eine kleine Geschichte ... im März war ich mit zwei Freunden am letzten Tag unserer DK-MeeFo-Tour an einem Forellensee. Mein Freund fing mit einer sehr steifen 8/9er Shimano eine Rainbow von 66cm und benötigte für den Drill ca. 15-20min. Kurz darauf hakte ich eine Rainbow von 71cm und konnte sie an einer recht weichen 7/8er Rute (Loop BlueLine) innerhalb von 5min landen. Der Unterschied: ich habe meinem Gerät vertraut und richtig Druck gemacht - unabhängig von der verwendeten Rute  ... daß man das nicht mit einem 1,5m Wels vergleichen kann, ist klar.



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Thomas Fischt mit einer abgestimmten Rute,Rolle,Schnur auf RAPFEN und nicht auf Wels.


Welcher Thomas?



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Waidgerecht heißt für mich. Den Drill so lange wie nötig, so kurz wie möglich zu hallten.


Das sehe ich genauso und habe das auch schon in anderen Threads (wo es z.B. um das UL-Spinnfischen mit 0,14er oder 0,16er Monofil-Schnur ging) zum Ausdruck gebracht.



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch merke das ich einen 1,5 Meter Waller dran habe an ner 7er Rute dann verarsch ich mich doch selbst wenn ich es auch nur ansatzweise versuche diesen zu Drillen... Da sehe ich keinerlei Chance drin, und da kommt das Vorfach ins Spiel Was ist den das Vorfach ?? Überleg mal .. Schon mal was von der Sollbruchstelle gehört ?


Ich schon, aber Torsten anscheinend nicht. Tobsn und ich versuchen ihm ja die ganze Zeit zu erklären, daß er keine Angst um seine Fliegenschnur haben muß, wenn das Vorfach nicht zu stark (und damit eine Sollbruchstelle) ist.



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Beim Fischen kann man es ab und an nun mal nicht ausschließen das ein anderer Fisch in anderen Dimensionen Beißt aber da muß man so Waidgerecht sein, und auch den Fisch abreißen.


Sorry, aber ich gehe nicht angeln, um den Traumfisch - sollte er denn einmal beißen - dann absichtlich abzureißen. Wenn ich einen großen Fisch auf unterdimensioniertes Gerät bekomme, versuche ich den Fisch auch zu landen. Wie gesagt, ich mache richtig Druck im Drill und wenn das Gerät dem Gegendruck des Fisches nicht standhält, dann hat der Fisch eben gewonnen, aber absichtlich abreißen? #d ... und das kannst Du gerne als nicht waidgerecht ansehen, es ist und bleibt eben nur Deine Meinung. Wie stehen die anderen dazu?



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Der Fisch hat weniger damit zu kämpfen den Streamer 2-3 Tage im Maul mitzuschleppen, als ich diesen 2-3 oder noch länger ergebisslos Drille.


Kannst Du diese Behauptung mit Beweisen untermauern? Abgesehen davon spielt das auch nur eine Rolle, wenn man den Fisch zurücksetzen würde.



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine 0er Rute gefischt, ihr auch ? Da ist es überhaupt kein Problem eine Fisch Forelle bis 35cm in einer für mich vertretbaren zeit aus zu drillen.. aber da kommts auf das Gewässer an... Den selben Fisch im Rhein... hmm das ist wohl nicht machbar. Ich meine das eine #5er das unterste ist was man vertreten kann.


Du fischst mit der 9er Rute auf Döbel und mit der 0er Rute auf Forellen (wenn auch mit Einschränkung) ... so, so |kopfkrat 



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich hinter meiner Aussage ein Smily setzten sollen


Richtig, das wäre besser angekommen.



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> aber ich kann ja leider nicht Wissen da Du so wenig Ahnung von der Materie hast.


Und nochmal richtig, vom Fliegenfischen auf Wels habe ich absolut keine Ahnung. Aber zum Glück haben wir ja mit Dir und Torsten zwei kompetente Spezialisten auf diesem Gebiet #6 

@Ralph: Kommst Du Freitag zum Stammtisch?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Torsten Rühl (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hab ich was nicht geschrieben oder was?

Ich hab mal am Anfang geschrieben das ich den STreamer versuche abzubekommen. Der Bruch ist dann im Vorfach am Pitzenbauerring !!!!!!!!
Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen. 
EIn Wels ist im Rhein in der Strömung niemals mit der Fliegenrute zu fangen. Ich lass mich da aber gerne überzeugen.
Meine Fliegenschnüre halten wohl jeden Fisch aber ich mach mir da eher sorgen das die Schnur nicht reicht auf der Rolle.
Und um ne Schnur abzuschneiden weil der Waller sich auf den Grund legt ist mir die Schnur zu teuer.
So und nun soll mal gut sein. Hat ja rein gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Ich find das Wallerfischen mit der Fliege trotzdem ganz geil.


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Torsten,

wir reden seit zig Beiträgen aneinander vorbei ... also vergiß es einfach!

Ich werde sicher nicht nochmal erklären, was die eigentliche Frage war. Lies Dir die Beiträge einfach nochmal in Ruhe durch und dann ist ein gutes Stück des langen, steinigen Weges zur Erkenntnis schon geschafft.

Irgendwie beschleicht mich auch das Gefühl, daß Du Dir in Deiner Argumentation selbst nicht so ganz einig bist:



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> EIn Wels ist im Rhein in der Strömung niemals mit der Fliegenrute zu fangen.



VS.



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Ich find das Wallerfischen mit der Fliege trotzdem ganz geil.



Deswegen bin ich diesem Punkt:



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> So und nun soll mal gut sein.


ausnahmsweise mal ganz Deiner Meinung!

Viele Grüße, Matthias

EDIT: Rechtschreibung ...


----------



## Torsten Rühl (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Gibt es Waller nur im Rhein ???


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Moin zusammen,

geht das jetzt noch lange bei Euch oder kommen irgendwann wieder sinnvolle Antworten auf die Fragen?

Mensches Kinder, ist doch nicht sooo schwer.

Es gibt Extremsportler, Extremdenker und und und. Warum dann nicht auch extrem Fliegenfischer.

Wenn man bedenkt wie ein Lachs an der Fliegenrute zerrt und wie lange ein solcher Drill dauert, warum dann nicht auch auf Wels?

Das niemand die Absicht hat mit ner 4*rer Vision "Extrem" auf 2 m lange Welse zu angeln leuchtet doch wohl jedem hier ein schließlich unterhalten sich hier doch keine Anfänger denen man eine Sollbruchstelle erklären muss, oder?

Oder ist hier auch jemand der Meinung das man das gezielte Fliegenfischen auf Lachse an den schottischen Pools verbieten sollte? Das bringt mal den Schotten bei ;->

Das Wels über Nacht nicht "angeleint" werden sollten steht doch auf einem anderem Blatt. Ich persönlich finde das auch nicht gut!

Also bitte, die Herren, lasst uns doch mal Gedanken darüber machen mit welchem Gerät man Welsen nachstellen könnte.


----------



## xxxxxx (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Moin


> Sorry, aber ich gehe nicht angeln, um den Traumfisch - sollte er denn einmal beißen - dann absichtlich abzureißen. Wenn ich einen großen Fisch auf unterdimensioniertes Gerät bekomme, versuche ich den Fisch auch zu landen. Wie gesagt, ich mache richtig Druck im Drill und wenn das Gerät dem Gegendruck des Fisches nicht standhält, dann hat der Fisch eben gewonnen, aber absichtlich abreißen? ... und das kannst Du gerne als nicht waidgerecht ansehen, es ist und bleibt eben nur Deine Meinung. Wie stehen die anderen dazu?


OK ich sehe genau das als NICHT Waidgerecht an..


> Welcher Thomas?


 Na der Torsten hallt  Vertippt


> Kannst Du diese Behauptung mit Beweisen untermauern? Abgesehen davon spielt das auch nur eine Rolle, wenn man den Fisch zurücksetzen würde.


 Ja klar kann man das Beweisen, es gibt viele Studien die in Diversen Angelfachzeitschriften auch veröffentlicht wurden...Ich such mal in meiner Sammlung vielleicht finde ich ja den ein oder anderen Beitrag.
Deswegen sollte man auch keine Goldhaken verwenden, da diese nicht so gut abgehen wie Bronce...Normalhaken.
Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das ein Fische einen Haken, binnen eriner Woche wieder ab hat, durch die Schleinschicht und die abwehreaktion des Fisches.. sozusagen abrosten..



> Du fischst mit der 9er Rute auf Döbel und mit der 0er Rute auf Forellen (wenn auch mit Einschränkung) ... so, so


Ganz klar nein, wieder nicht Richtig gelesen. Ich habe volgendes Geschrieben.


> Ich habe mal eine 0er Rute gefischt, ihr auch ?


 Das heißt doch nicht das ich immer eine 0er Fische. oder ?
Ich habe bei einem Testfischen von der Firma Sage alle Ruten von 0-9 Gefischt, und mit vielen Ruten auch Fische Fangen können, warum ?  damit ich mir von diesen Gerät ein Urteil bilden konnte.
Wieso ??  Weil ich mir auch mal in einer Ähnlichen Sache eine Heftige Tagelange Diskussion mit einem Händler hatte, und er mich eingeladen hatte alles Probe zu werfen, und auch zu fischen. Und deswegen hatte ich gefragt ob Du (Ihr ) auch schon mal ne 0er Gefischt habt. Deiner Aussage wegen.





> Du hast die Schnurklasse 00 als Beispiel genannt ... wie verhält es sich denn da mit der Waidgerechtigkeit? Ist es überhaupt waidgerecht, damit zu fischen und sich daran aufzugeilen, wie schön 'ne 20er Forelle die Rute durchbiegt?





> Und nochmal richtig, vom Fliegenfischen auf Wels habe ich absolut keine Ahnung. Aber zum Glück haben wir ja mit Dir und Torsten zwei kompetente Spezialisten auf diesem Gebiet


Ganz klar FALSCH
Ich habe selbst noch NIE auf Wels mit der Fliege Gefischt.
Ich habe mal mit Gummi, mit einem Freund auf Wels gefischt, das ist ein unterschied, da haben wir auch welche gefangen, daher weiß ich wie viel Terror die schon an der Schweren Rute machen. 



> geht das jetzt noch lange bei Euch oder kommen irgendwann wieder sinnvolle Antworten auf die Fragen?
> 
> Mensches Kinder, ist doch nicht sooo schwer.
> 
> Es gibt Extremsportler, Extremdenker und und und. Warum dann nicht auch extrem Fliegenfischer.


?? Vielleicht.

Aber ich Denk das Matthias und ich nun FERTIG sind.
Er weiß das ich es mit meiner Aussage nicht Böse gemeint habe.

Oder nicht Matthias, haben wir noch was aus zu Diskutieren ? :l 

TL Marco
Der heute Mittag wieder mit der 9er Barben Fischen geht.


----------



## snoekbaars (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Moin!!

... und meinst' nicht, ne 8er würde auf Barben auch reichen?
|rolleyes

TL und dicke Fische!!
Ralph


----------



## jole (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

nur kurz mal so 

ich fang meine barben auch mit der " 0 " rute 

wie ihr auf den fotos seht 

es ist immer nen sache der einstellung und des können  

http://img206.*ih.us/img206/7273/dsc00038xb8.jpgsetImgWidth(); 

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/8061/dsc00039vz6.jpgsetImgWidth();


----------



## xxxxxx (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hai


> ... und meinst' nicht, ne 8er würde auf Barben auch reichen?



Keine Ahnung ich habe nur ne #9er :m 
Aber auf Barben würde ne 7/8er auch reichen.. Wenn die genügend Rückrad hat. 

Marco


----------



## snoekbaars (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hai
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung ich habe nur ne #9er :m
> ...



Ist ja auch egal ... sollte nur ein Gag sein.
Jeder wie er mag.

Ich kann mich vage an einen Beitrag vor Jahren im Fliegenfischen erinnern, da hat Jemand mit ganz langen, Gummi gepufferten Vorfächern und schweren Nymphen an einer mindestens 11 Fuß langen 4er Rute gekonnt und regelmäßig irgendwo im Rhein seine Barben gefangen.
So ungefähr war das.

Petri an Jole für den schönen Fisch!
TL
Ralph


----------



## Tisie (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

@Torsten:



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Gibt es Waller nur im Rhein ???


Nö, aber wodurch unterscheidet sich ein Waller im Rhein von dem in einem anderen Gewässer? Die unterschiedlichen Bedingungen am Gewässer ändern sicher nichts am ungleichen Kräfteverhältnis zwischen Fliegenrute und großem Waller, oder?!

@Marco:



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Das heißt doch nicht das ich immer eine 0er Fische. oder ?


Richtig, aber das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben 



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Aber ich Denk das Matthias und ich nun FERTIG sind.
> Er weiß das ich es mit meiner Aussage nicht Böse gemeint habe.
> Oder nicht Matthias, haben wir noch was aus zu Diskutieren ? :l


Nein, alles OK  ... nun sind ja alle Missverständnisse geklärt und bis auf das absichtliche Abreißen liegen unsere Standpunkte ja gar nicht soweit auseinander. :m

@Kurzer:


Kurzer schrieb:


> geht das jetzt noch lange bei Euch oder kommen irgendwann wieder sinnvolle Antworten auf die Fragen?


Was hat Dich an der bisherigen Diskussion gestört? Mir war schon beim eröffnen des Threads klar, daß es zu diesem Thema unterschiedliche Meinungen geben wird und diese durchaus kontrovers diskutiert werden ... aber dazu ist doch ein Forum da, oder?!

Zu Deiner Frage ... ich würde zum gezielten Fliegenfischen auf Wels eine Rute ab #12 aufwärts nehmen. Meine stärkste Rute ist eine 8/9er und die wäre definitiv zu schwach. Es kommt sicher auch auf das Rückgrat der jeweiligen Rute an und beim Welsangeln ist sicher 'ne Menge Lifting Power gefragt.

@Jole: Petri Heil zur schönen Barbe, aber meinst Du wirklich, daß eine 0er Rute das richtige Gerät für diese großen und kampfstarken Fische ist? Transportiert die leichte Schnur überhaupt die schweren Nymphen? Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß man mit einer 0er Rute beim Barbendrill in kräftiger Strömung richtig Druck machen kann #d  ... noch ein Tip: wenn Du Fische zurücksetzen möchtest, dann leg sie bitte nicht auf die trockenen Steine - sie werden es Dir danken 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

EDIT: Irgendwie verschwinden bei mir immer die Zeilenumbrüche im Beitrag, wenn ich erst auf Vorschau klicke und dann auf Antworten ... komisch |kopfkrat


----------



## RFF Ronald (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



> Ich kann mich vage an einen Beitrag vor Jahren im Fliegenfischen erinnern, da hat Jemand mit ganz langen, Gummi gepufferten Vorfächern und schweren Nymphen an einer mindestens 11 Fuß langen 4er Rute gekonnt und regelmäßig irgendwo im Rhein seine Barben gefangen.
> So ungefähr war das.



In Fliegenfischen 05/2002 stand der Bericht. Huub Dedroog fischt an der Maas mit einer 11 Fuß Klasse 5 und unbeschwerten Fliegen. Er benutzt Bleischrote vor der Fliege um auf Tiefe zu kommen. 
Das sind übrigens die von Huub benutzten Fliegen:






Die Biester, die er fängt sind wahrlich nicht klein.

Bei uns an der Wupper verwende ich auch nur eine Klasse 4 Rute. Mit dem passenden Vorfach klappt das ganze wunderbar.

Gruß Ronald


----------



## snoekbaars (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Ronald! #h

Ja ... genau so war's ... den Artikel mein' ich!
:m

TL
Ralph


----------



## Kurzer (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Moinsen,

hat sich irgendwie so gelesen als ob Ihr euch hier tierisch belegt, wenn ich das falsch interpretiert habe bitte ich natürlich um Verzeihung ;->

Barben auf Nyphmen, das ist nen Thema welches ich auch noch mal bei uns an der Mulde probieren werde. Diese kampfstarken Fische machen bestimmt richtig spass.


----------



## NorbertF (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



> Nö, aber wodurch unterscheidet sich ein Waller im Rhein von dem in einem anderen Gewässer? Die unterschiedlichen Bedingungen am Gewässer ändern sicher nichts am ungleichen Kräfteverhältnis zwischen Fliegenrute und großem Waller, oder?!



Daraus resultiert wohl euer Missverständnis.
Du warst noch nicht am Rhein oder einem ähnlichen Strom?
Ein Waller/Karpfen/egal was im Rhein in der Hauptströmung bedarf mindestens doppelt so schweren Gerätes wie der selbe Fisch in einem Teich. Bei nem Waller wohl eher exponentiell schwereres Gerät.
Du hast keine Ahnung was allein der Strömungsdruck da für Kräfte walten lässt. Darum ist die Aussage durchaus verständlich. Meine Weihermontagen würde ich auch nicht im Rhein fischen. Mein Spinnrute (Weiher) würds im Rhein wohl schon beim GuFi anjiggen abbrechen


----------



## Tisie (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo Norbert,

ich habe ein paar Jahre in der Nähe der Elbe gewohnt und dort auch intensiv geangelt, so daß ich schon eine Vorstellung davon habe, wieviel zusätzlicher Druck auf das Gerät kommen kann. Das ist schon bei den Bleikopfgewichten der Gummifische oder der Sinkrate der Fliegenschnur offensichtlich und im Drill ja sowieso. Allerdings habe ich den Unterschied nie so gravierend empfunden, wie Du ihn beschreibst, aber vielleicht ist der Rhein auch noch ein anderes Kaliber als die Elbe?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Pinn (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo allerseits,

ein Freund erzählte mir, dass ein Wels von 180cm Länge 20kg Druck (=Zug) auf Rute und Schnur ausüben kann. Das sei das Ergebnis einer Untersuchung gewesen, über die irgendwo berichtet worden ist. Leider weiss er nicht mehr, woher er diese Zahlen hat. Vielleicht kennt einer von Euch die Quelle?

Für unglaubwürdig halte ich diese Werte nicht. Die können Monsterwelse >180cm sicher auch bei uns in Mitteleuropa erreichen. Und in Rhein und Elbe käme die starke Strömung noch dazu! Drillentscheidend wäre wohl, wie schnell der Fisch aus der Strömung gezogen werden kann und ggf. wieviel Backing mit entsprechender Tragkraft zur Verfügung steht, um eventuelle Maximalbelastungen rechtzeitig auszubremsen und dadurch zu vermeiden.

Eine Rute mit Fliegenschnur und Leader/Vorfach, mit der man eine Kiste Bier am Haken von der Wiese hochheben kann, wäre sicher nicht falsch. Sind ungefähr 20kg. :q 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Torsten Rühl (17. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Beim Wallerfischen im Rhein benutzen wir 200 - 300 Gramm Bleie die wir 2 Meter neben der Spundwand an einer Verladung ins Wasser schnipsen ( Oder wie immer man das sagen kann).
Selbst dieses Gewicht bleibt gerade mal eben liegen.
Es ist eine Stelle die in einer Aussenkurve direkt im Strom liegt.
8 Meter tief.
Ich werd am Samstag mal ein Bild machen.
Dann kann man sich vielleicht mal ein Überblick machen. Nur Ströumung kann ich nicht darstellen.


----------



## drachel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

@alle
Nur mal so zum Verständnis des Strömungsdruckes im Rhein:
fischte eine 7er Rute  mit gleicher WF und 25er Tip. An der Strömungskante eines Buhnenkopfes einen richtig grossen Rapfen beim rauben beobachtet. Zur Hauptströmung rausgeworfen und im Swing die Fliege auf den vermeintlichen Standort des Fisches zutreiben lassen. 
Der Biss kam und war sofort verloren. Was ist passiert? 
Der Strömungsdruck auf der WF war schon ziemlich hoch, hielt die Schnur deshalb fest. Biß kam, Fisch drehte sich. Das reichte, um ein nagelneues Grand Max Tip in der Stärke .25 wegplatzen zu lassen.
Fische jetzt das 33er.
TL
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Moin Moin #h
Also als ich noch am hessischen Rhein gefischt habe, war "leichtes Lachsgerät" beim Streamern meine erste Wahl, sprich eine Zweihänderin in #9 - 10 und bestückt mit Schußkopf und wenn sich da beim Abfischen einer Buhne ein Zander dachte: "hmmm.. ich glaub ich stell mich mal in die Hauptströmung... und das am besten quer...!" dann hast Du den damit schon fast nicht mehr gehalten und wenn Dir ein Rapfen in "Formel 1 Tempo" die gesamte Fliegenschnur von der Rolle gerissen hat, hattest Du einen dermaßenen Ströumgsdruck auf der doch relativ dicken Flieneschnur, daß Dir Angst und Bange wurde...

@Tisie:
Du kannst Rhein und Elbe nicht vergleichen, ab Iffezheim hat der Rhein frei Bahn bis ins Jisslmeer, die Strömung ist teilweise echt abartig, dagegen ist die Elbe ein wirklich träger Strom  #h

Snoeckbaars fischte am Rhein doch auch gerne ne Zweihänderin, war da nicht was?


----------



## Torsten Rühl (18. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*



drachel schrieb:


> @alle
> Nur mal so zum Verständnis des Strömungsdruckes im Rhein:
> fischte eine 7er Rute mit gleicher WF und 25er Tip. An der Strömungskante eines Buhnenkopfes einen richtig grossen Rapfen beim rauben beobachtet. Zur Hauptströmung rausgeworfen und im Swing die Fliege auf den vermeintlichen Standort des Fisches zutreiben lassen.
> Der Biss kam und war sofort verloren. Was ist passiert?
> ...


 
Genauso geht es mir auch und deshalb hab ich mich auf 30er eingeschossen das bis jetzt hält beim Rapfen fischen.
Nur kann man sich wohl vorstellen was dann ein Wels an so einem Gerät macht! ( Manche nicht,denke ich) ;+


----------



## Tisie (18. August 2006)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Waller kein Fliegenfischen?*

Hallo schwerer Hesse 



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> @Tisie:
> Du kannst Rhein und Elbe nicht vergleichen, ab Iffezheim hat der Rhein frei Bahn bis ins Jisslmeer, die Strömung ist teilweise echt abartig, dagegen ist die Elbe ein wirklich träger Strom


OK, das erklärt die unterschiedlichen Ansichten.

@Werner:



Pinn schrieb:


> Eine Rute mit Fliegenschnur und Leader/Vorfach, mit der man eine Kiste Bier am Haken von der Wiese hochheben kann, wäre sicher nicht falsch. Sind ungefähr 20kg. :q


Das ist ja interessant mit den 20kg Zugkraft. Hat schonmal jemand ausprobiert, welche Gewichte man mit einer Fliegenrute heben kann? Die Besitzer der sagenhaften Ruten mit der rundum sorglos Bruch-Garantie könnten das eigentlich mal ausprobieren, oder?!

Also Ralph, häng mal ein paar Gewichte an Deine Xi2 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------

